

BlueHost, HostGator and HostMonster down - vital
http://mashable.com/2013/08/02/bluehost-down/
VPS with multiple client websites hosted on HostGator.
Should I move or should I stay?
======
shaneofalltrad
Our VPS plan was down all day today, with only a claimed attack yesterday,
then Server update issues claimed today. Anyone know what really happened?

